# Next swap thoughts and ideas



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

Like I said in the mallet swap thread lets post our ideas and thoughts here instead
Good idea?


----------



## Art Smith (Oct 16, 2012)

Whatever is chosen, let's make it useful in the shop. I missed out on the mallet swap. But I do want in on this one.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I like the marking gauge idea, or maybe a cutting gauge?

I'd be willing to make a stringing inlay tool too.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

firemedic said:


> I like the marking gauge idea, or maybe a cutting gauge?
> 
> I'd be willing to make a stringing inlay tool too.


What's a cutting gauge?


----------



## Art Smith (Oct 16, 2012)

Showoff:laughing:


----------



## wood_chucker (Oct 18, 2012)

The marking gauge could be fun and very useful. Not to mention an easy afternoon project. That makes it much easier for us weekend woodworkers. That only get shop time on Saturday afternoon.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

i kinda liked the idea of a small bowl with any design but limited to a certain size so everyone could do it
i didnt think it was a good idea at first because of trhe flat wood guys but the seem to be quite creative


----------



## WoodMarshall (Nov 16, 2010)

I'd go for a bowl.
Or any swap that specifies the item - I did to be imaginitively challenged at times when it come to thinking up something to make.


----------



## fboyles (Nov 7, 2012)

Would the it gauge be something like this?


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

fboyles said:


> Would the it gauge be something like this?


Yes.


----------



## wood_chucker (Oct 18, 2012)

Yup that's a marking gauge there.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Id be in for a bowl as long as it didnt have to be larger than 6" and as long as everyone was fine getting a bowl from a guy that has turned exactly 2 bowls so far.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I'm still going with my marking gauge idea.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Let me add the whatever is chosen you have a few issues involved with a swap. In this swap you had two members overseas that wanted to be included but cost was higher both to ship to them which will alternate between members. The bigger problem is it will be higher cost for them to ship here always. Then there's the long wait for shipping. I'm not sure DaveTTC can handle to many more days starring at the mail box waiting.:laughing:

I'm wondering if it would make sense to just pick items to build and then show off without shipping the item. I know it takes away part of the fun but it solves the shipping cost and time problems as well as allows for bigger items to be on the list of builds.

Just a thought if not for this time, maybe one of the next times when it's a larger item to be made.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I would be in for almost anything. A marking gauge would not top the list but I'd be upon on that also..


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*how about his?*

Make your item, whatever it is, a bowl, marking gauge, mallet, long handle for a turning tool, even a jig. Post them in the "Swap For" thread and let the bartering begin. Any one can offer their item in exchange for another's that way...... PM's can be used to exchange addresses. NO money involved! :no:


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

I had to pass out on the mallet swap due to too much work, but I would have enjoyed participating. I'm very interested in a new swap though. Doesn't matter too much what type of item it will be. Of course I'll be one of these cumbersome guys who creates a shipping problem. Not a problem for me (as long as the items are not too big) but maybe to others. On the other hand I think it would add some value to the whole thing if we can get input from different parts of the world in respect of working methods, wood species and such.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

woodnthings said:


> Make your item, whatever it is, a bowl, marking gauge, mallet, long handle for a turning tool, even a jig. Post them in the "Swap For" thread and let the bartering begin. Any one can offer their item in exchange for another's that way...... PM's can be used to exchange addresses. NO money involved! :no:


i kinda like this idea :yes::yes::yes:
unless no one wanted my item


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

I was reading through all the different posts last night and was thinking about the next swap. I like the idea of it being something that both turners or flat workers could make. I like the idea of it being small so shipping isn't a bank breaker. The international folks, well I don't know what to say about that, other than what I did with this one. Which was if you can't afford to ship overseas, just let me know.

So several ideas I had (partly because they're things I've been wanting/needing to try) were:
1. a small clock (no Kenbo fretwork clocks here :laughing. The 1" diameter insert type that could be worked into flatwork or a turned piece or a carved piece. Small, easy and cheaper to ship.

2. a small step stool. Turners could do a round top and turned legs and flat workers could do it, well, flat. (I've had ideas on making a hand tool only built step stool, which is why I want to do this one :smile. Should be a elatively easy build but may cost more to ship.

3. A small, lidded box or vessel. Again because this gives both flat workers and turners plenty of options. A little more complicated project (sort of) but still small and cheap to ship.

Anyway, there's my slightly more than 2 cents on the matter.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

A reply on a hand tool post reminded me about a dauber for hand tools.

See this thread from SLAC Engineer. The container for the oil soaked material can be turned or a box.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/tool-dauber-43275/

This is something I thought was a good idea, but did not get around to making yet. A swap thread could be good to get me over my hump on this one.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

robert421960 said:


> i kinda like this idea :yes::yes::yes:
> unless no one wanted my item


+1 , ill take your item


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

Well as far as that goes I like the Idea of a bowl, and now I'm going to have to try and make on regardless. But I think it should be a tool so you get use out of it instead of it being a dust collector as Dave pointed out haha. And another idea is why don't we all chip in a dollar or two and western union it to anyone overseas that wants to participate and the folks shipping to them that way shipping wont be so hellacious.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MrSamNC (Sep 24, 2012)

I agree with sawdust regarding the international participants and giving domestic swappers the choice. The swap classifieds doesn't sound appealing. The fun of the swap project is not knowing who is sending you something and not seeing what it looks like until it arrives.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

MrSamNC said:


> I agree with sawdust regarding the international participants and giving domestic swappers the choice. The swap classifieds doesn't sound appealing. The fun of the swap project is not knowing who is sending you something and not seeing what it looks like until it arrives.


true


----------



## clpead (Oct 10, 2012)

A bowl, box or clock (this might be new to a lot of people too which would make it neat) are good ideas. I'll try whatever though, this has been fun.


----------



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

I like the box idea


----------



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)

Wt about a kitchen utensil? Easy to ship easy to make. With both turners an others involved. After the last post about mallets. I wish I got involved!! 

Just be creative. An use an interesting wood. 

Count me in!!


----------



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

3fingers said:


> Wt about a kitchen utensil? Easy to ship easy to make. With both turners an others involved. After the last post about mallets. I wish I got involved!!
> 
> Just be creative. An use an interesting wood.
> 
> Count me in!!


I like that idea. Last night I couldn't find our meat cleaver and my wife said she had tossed it out. I thought "hmm, if only I had some sort of wooden pounding device..." So, rrbrown, your mallet was gently broken in on a pheasant breast! Bet you didn't see that coming. Worked splendidly by the way. 
Anyway I had the thought of making a set of wooden utensils too. Might be a good swap item.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Bonanza35 said:


> I like that idea. Last night I couldn't find our meat cleaver and my wife said she had tossed it out. I thought "hmm, if only I had some sort of wooden pounding device..." So, rrbrown, your mallet was gently broken in on a pheasant breast! Bet you didn't see that coming. Worked splendidly by the way.
> Anyway I had the thought of making a set of wooden utensils too. Might be a good swap item.


No didn't see that coming. I made that thing to beat the crap out of something but wasn't thinking about pheasant breast.:laughing:


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Tommie Hockett said:


> Well as far as that goes I like the Idea of a bowl, and now I'm going to have to try and make on regardless. But I think it should be a tool so you get use out of it instead of it being a dust collector as Dave pointed out haha. And another idea is why don't we all chip in a dollar or two and western union it to anyone overseas that wants to participate and the folks shipping to them that way shipping wont be so hellacious.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


I like that idea but I would not want to impose on my northern friends. 

The mallet swap has been a real great and enjoyable thing. Personally I have not earner a *brass razoo this year*, with all the fire fighting and trying to catchup with my online full time study, being self employed has stretched the old purse strings. 

Either way, I'd be in. Any of the above would be fine. 

A pen still works for me as would a hand plane. A stool might be a little large unless the recipient was happy to cover freight


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> I like that idea but I would not want to impose on my northern friends.
> 
> The mallet swap has been a real great and enjoyable thing. Personally I have not earner a *brass razoo this year*, with all the fire fighting and trying to catchup with my online full time study, being self employed has stretched the old purse strings.


I also like the idea. Good suggestion to spread out the postage.

I always enjoy learning some new vernacular. Brass razoo is new to me. Thanks for the link so we could read about it. :thumbsup:

Perhaps a new Off topic thread on phrases to mean a person is broke is on the horizon. :laughing:


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Dave Paine said:


> I also like the idea. Good suggestion to spread out the postage.
> 
> I always enjoy learning some new vernacular. Brass razoo is new to me. Thanks for the link so we could read about it. :thumbsup:
> 
> Perhaps a new Off topic thread on phrases to mean a person is broke is on the horizon. :laughing:


Have a look thru some aussie expressions and their meanings

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Ok based on what it cost for Dave to send his mallet and what it cost me, we need to address the extra cost. While it's true half the fun is seeing what you will get from another woodworker it is a little unfair in shipping cost. His cost 5-6 times what I spent for priority so I'm assuming that is lets say at least 4 people spending like 4-5 times more than everyone else. Someone earlier suggested that everyone kick in a couple of dollars to help out. It cost me

Out of 27 people we had 23 would have been Kicking in to help out. I'm using last swaps numbers but talking about future swaps. If all 23 kicked in $3 each that's $69 or $17.25 to each of the 4 people incurring the higher cost. So Dave still would have paid about twice what I did including my $3 donation.

I think it solves the problem or at least makes it not as bad. What do you guys think?


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm ok chippin in. Let it be known however, that even if I'm organizing the swap (yet to be determined), I'm not also handling the money. Also, I don't Paypal.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Fine with me, Mr Brown...

It was mentioned earlier and a plane works for me too. Not sure what to do about irons though. I make my own but I doubt many here do...?


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

im good with chippin in


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I think everyone has great ideas and chipping in on some shipping cost is a great idea, but this original mallet swap I believe has caused some confusion as to where people are located. I would hate to leave someone out because of it. 
After all recipients receive their mallets, I think whoever wants to take charge shall step up and organize this.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

You guys are good. Either way ill be in for the next swap.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

I'd like to participate ....
I'll wait to see what you guys decide.
I know it'll be fun no matter what.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Im good with pitching in, the swap was fun, the next was should be awesome:yes:


----------



## fboyles (Nov 7, 2012)

Count me in too. But I still need time to finish my first swap project. I'm learning a lot along the way.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

fboyles said:


> Count me in too. But I still need time to finish my first swap project. I'm learning a lot along the way.


Hope your not posting to me  otherwise it will be close to 2 weeks till I get it. RusDemka sent me some chisels and I think they took 2 weeks or more. I sent my mallet to USA Monday 7 Jan and it is gonna be at least two weeks by the time it gets there. 

Seriously though I would be happy to get something from you as I'm sure your intended recipient will be once they get it. Let us know once you mailed it. Last time I checked there were 6 still waiting to be finished and or mailed leaving a total of 11 yet to be received.

Oh, and if you want any help or advise ........ you know where we are. 

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

sawdustfactory said:


> I'm ok chippin in. Let it be known however, that even if I'm organizing the swap (yet to be determined), *I'm not also handling the money. Also, I don't Paypal.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> I can understand that. I think this can turn out to be too complicated.
> Let people say if they accept additional shipping costs and set up the teams according to that. An other idea is to team up the international participants with each other.
> ...


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Next swap, maybe we can copy this list and add our ideas to the bottom so we have a comprehensive list. Just gone thru the thread and I think this is it so far

1) mallet
2) marking / cutting gauge
3) bowl / vessel
4) long handle suit chisel, file etc
5) some kind of 'jig'
6) clock
7) step stool
8) lidded bowl / vessel 
9) tool dauber
10) kitchen utensil
11) pen
12) hand plane 
13)

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## cbrown1112 (Jan 9, 2013)

I would like to be included, I am pretty new here but think the small box or lidded bowl would be cool. Or my first choice would be a small shop tool exchange. Possible ideas.... 

Shop-made Hand Plane
Turned Handle Screwdriver
Fibonacci Gauge
Dead-Blow Mallet
Fine-Line Marking Knife Plan
Handcrafted Plan
Score Marking Gauge
Sanding Block
Shop Compass
Marking Gauge
Angle Bevel
Scratch Awl
Fine-Finish Scraper 
Center Finder 
Depth Gauge 
Torpedo Level

Or we could choose one type of tool, I like the idea of something we could use.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

out of respect for the others i do think we need to wait till all the mallets have been swapped :yes::yes:


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

robert421960 said:


> out of respect for the others i do think we need to wait till all the mallets have been swapped :yes::yes:


I agree, I haven't got mine yet and the one I made is somewhere between here and the North Pole. 
Still, ideas for the next one are ok
Maybe I should add boomerang  then I can get on to that left hander

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Rockerbox1 (Jan 21, 2011)

I would like to be included in the next swap as well, but, only if the "project" is something that can be done on a scroll saw. It is currently the only real wood working tool I have.
I should have time to complete a project considering my place of employment is starting a slow down and starting tomorrow we are down to 4 day work weeks


----------



## Mose (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm in. 

I had to look up tool dauber, haven't ever used a marking gauge, or cutting gauge, turned one bowl that is actually a funnel, so obviously not a lidded vessel. I have made some boxes. So If I draw your name I'll sent you a piece of wood with some of my kids pencil sketches on it, it'll probably be just as useful. 

I'm willing to chip in on postage or whatever to make easier and keep the international woodworking alliance alive and well.


----------



## Black540i (Jan 4, 2013)

I may be interested in a swap as well, depending on what is being made. I'm not a turner and have a limited amount of tools right now so once an idea is decided upon, I'll let you know if I'm in it out for sure.


----------



## Lanny0134 (Apr 21, 2012)

Sign me up. The pics John Lucas posted gave me an idea. What about swapping something like that only with larger holes to fit screwdrivers or tools. It could be done on a lathe or with flat work. Maybe even like a bandsaw box if you got creative.


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> I agree, I haven't got mine yet and the one I made is somewhere between here and the North Pole.
> Still, ideas for the next one are ok
> Maybe I should add boomerang  then I can get on to that left hander
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


OK man I am up for a challenge, but I don't think I can manage a boomerang.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm in for something.


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

uggh I can't wait till every one gets there mallets so we can decide on what we are doing. One question are we going to vote on what to make or what?


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Tommie Hockett said:


> uggh I can't wait till every one gets there mallets so we can decide on what we are doing. One question are we going to vote on what to make or what?


That is going to be very complicated. Either organiser makes an executive decision or we have a round of votes I gues

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Since I started the first mallet swap and Dave Paine seems to be stepping up for mallet swap part deux, I can/will assume organizing duties for the next swap. That is assuming you can all take a chill pill and wait until all the mallets from swap 1 are received. If not, then someone else can organize and I'll do another sometime down the road.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

sawdustfactory said:


> Since I started the first mallet swap and Dave Paine seems to be stepping up for mallet swap part deux, I can/will assume organizing duties for the next swap. That is assuming you can all take a chill pill and wait until all the mallets from swap 1 are received. If not, then someone else can organize and I'll do another sometime down the road.


Sounds good to me Steve. Thanks.


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

sawdustfactory said:


> Since I started the first mallet swap and Dave Paine seems to be stepping up for mallet swap part deux, I can/will assume organizing duties for the next swap. That is assuming you can all take a chill pill and wait until all the mallets from swap 1 are received. If not, then someone else can organize and I'll do another sometime down the road.


sounds great bud. Where do you buy those pills? lol


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Parts of town where I never venture ;-)


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

sawdustfactory said:


> Since I started the first mallet swap and Dave Paine seems to be stepping up for mallet swap part deux, I can/will assume organizing duties for the next swap.


For the record I am a reluctant organizer. I will be SO HAPPY for someone else to say that they need to take this position. :icon_smile:


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

sawdustfactory said:


> Parts of town where I never venture ;-)


Must get them by courier then 

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

Dave Paine said:


> For the record I am a reluctant organizer. I will be SO HAPPY for someone else to say that they need to take this position. :icon_smile:


You can do it MAN:yes::yes::yes::yes:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

robert421960 said:


> You can do it MAN:yes::yes::yes::yes:


+1 Robert. 
We do appreciate you doing this Dave.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

I think I read sawdustfactory is going to run this one which leaves Dave Paine to run the mallet duex or part 2

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

DaveTTC said:


> I think I read sawdustfactory is going to run this one which leaves Dave Paine to run the mallet duex or part 2
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


Yea your right Dave TTC. 
Dave paine for mallet part 2 
Sawdust factory for this one.


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

I've been watching DaveTTC. He is displaying many traits of a good organizer.


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

sawdustfactory said:


> Since I started the first mallet swap and Dave Paine seems to be stepping up for mallet swap part deux, I can/will assume organizing duties for the next swap. That is assuming you can all take a chill pill and wait until all the mallets from swap 1 are received. If not, then someone else can organize and I'll do another sometime down the road.


Good idea. Thanks.
I don't need any chill pills, though. I just have to stick my head out, it was -25C this morn...... (thats -13F)


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

DST said:


> I've been watching DaveTTC. He is displaying many traits of a good organizer.


Thank you, I'm not bad as an organiser but I'm lousy at paperwork and stuff. Gone back to uni to do advanced building and learn a bit about contracts and permits and all that kinda stuff. My contracts to date have always been a nod of the head and a handshake. 
When I'm organised I tend to be very organised otherwise it is chaos cause I don't like to do 1/2 a job so I don't do it all. Lol

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Jim Meyer (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm new to this site, just signed up today. Been reading about mallet swap. Very interesting. If a newbe can put his 2cents in I think the next swap should have 3 or 4 items. one for flat work one for scrol saw, one for turners, one for carvers. That way all people on this site can do their thing. I don't scroll saw, but I turn. Be happy with some item I can't do. Jim


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

Jim Meyer said:


> I'm new to this site, just signed up today. Been reading about mallet swap. Very interesting. If a newbe can put his 2cents in I think the next swap should have 3 or 4 items. one for flat work one for scrol saw, one for turners, one for carvers. That way all people on this site can do their thing. I don't scroll saw, but I turn. Be happy with some item I can't do. Jim


did you see the other mallet swap thread?
you might wanna get in on it
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f6/any-interest-mallet-swap-part-deux-47254/


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Part of the idea of the swap is to have everyone put their spin on one particular item, hence the mallet swap that is in progress (and part deux soon to come). Otherwise were all just trading different projects. I also started the original mallet swap with the idea that it would be just turners (why I posted in the Woodturning section), but enough flat workers wanted in so I said, what the heck. 

I'm leaning towards a small, lidded box for the next swap, but that has yet to be determined. Again, this way turners, flat workers, scroll workers and carvers could all potentially participate.

I'll keep you all up to date on this one, but it won't start until all original participants of the mallet swap have received their mallets.

Oh, and welcome to the forum :thumbsup:


----------

